# How diff does ur chi look now from a puppy? Xx



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

View attachment 15594
View attachment 15602


Lol xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny

Puppy

























Now


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG

Puppy

























Now


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo:









Lola:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

I was just about to upload some pictures of Twinkie, this being one of them- in a separate thread . From 2 months to 9 months


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Baby Toby:










Big boy Toby (at 17 months):



















It's not fair because long hair Chis change soooo much more than short haired Chis, although Toby did lighten up a fair bit. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo
View attachment 15666

Puppy
View attachment 15674

Now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Although I didn't own Thai as a puppy, I still have a few younger pics of her. Here are both girls:

Hibou @ 4 weeks, the very first time we met her









I don't remember exactly how old she was here, but only a few months









This was Thai as a newborn









And not sure how old she was here, but you can tell she is quite young









And now both girls taken this morning - Hibou 1 1/2 years & Thai 2 1/2 years


----------



## pippa (Mar 4, 2013)

I love that Chihuahuas don't change much from puppy to adult...they're precious at any stage!


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I totally agree! And maisy will always act and be my baby x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Kalisee about 5 weeks old.











Kalisee today at almost 11 months.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Kalisee has grown massively! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

pippa said:


> I love that Chihuahuas don't change much from puppy to adult...they're precious at any stage!


To me Kai looks different. The first week people thought she was a mini australian shepherd.








All legs now.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

pippa said:


> I love that Chihuahuas don't change much from puppy to adult...they're precious at any stage!


Yeah!  Some people at the park think that my dog is still a very young puppy, but she actually turned 1 year old recently. 

Coco

8 weeks old










1 year old


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That little white hoody is 2 cute!! My sister is thinking about getting 1 of diamonds brothers!!& looking at jumpers!!! Where did u get it???? 

Ur puppy's r soon cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I do agree, long hairs do seem to have the biggest change! The ears are the most noticeable on short haired! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie was a bluish-gray color as a pup.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lisa, that is the sweetest little picture of Midgie with that sweet little head cocked slightly and that precious little face! Just makes me smile!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> Lisa, that is the sweetest little picture of Midgie with that sweet little head cocked slightly and that precious little face! Just makes me smile!!


Aw, thank you!! I agree--it's my favorite. That pic was taken when my brother was watching Midgie, Midgie's mom & siblings & they took the pic. That's my bros chest behind Midgie! Haha.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Aw, thank you!! I agree--it's my favorite. That pic was taken when my brother was watching Midgie, Midgie's mom & siblings & they took the pic. That's my bros chest behind Midgie! Haha.


You know, I usually don't pay attention to that sort of thing but what was behind her did catch my attention and I couldn't figure it out to save my life! LOL Glad you solved the mystery.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is a great thread. I love seeing all the pics of the pups & how different they look now. So many cute pups.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think Mona Lisa has changed much....I was hoping her coat would have come in longer and thicker....


I brought her home at 12 weeks of age, and here she is a bit younger than that at the breeder's home.
View attachment 16042



And just last week at 16 months old.
View attachment 16050


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Baby
View attachment 16114


View attachment 16122




Now 
View attachment 16130


View attachment 16138


View attachment 16146




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> I don't think Mona Lisa has changed much....I was hoping her coat would have come in longer and thicker....
> 
> 
> I brought her home at 12 weeks of age, and here she is a bit younger than that at the breeder's home.
> ...


Wow she really hasn't changed! Her face is almost exactly the same. What a sweet little thing she is!


----------



## Leeanne (Oct 25, 2012)

Just got home:









Still tiny:









Recently: (still alot more growing to do!)


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Love these!! I'm solo nosey xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ruby wins the "most changed" award in our house. The others not as much. 

Baby Ruby (she is the middle one) at 14 weeks and not quite 2 pounds:









Ruby at almost 2.5 years old and not quite 4 pounds:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think she has changed much at all. I would have recognised her straight away in the puppy pic, mini Ruby!


----------

